# Wvdial only as root?

## cyphos

Hi,

After this problems resolves, I don't think I'll have anything left to complain about!  :Very Happy:  Anyhow, when I run wvdial as root it works perfectly! But if I attempt to run wvdial as a normal user I get the following error repeated three times by wvdial:

 *Quote:*   

> wvdial: /dev/modem is busy or resources [something, can't remember]

 

I've changed the permissions of /dev/modem and the device that it points to, but still no go.

Look forward to a reply!

Thanks,

Cyp!

----------

